# steering wheel replacement



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

How would I go about replacing the OEM steering wheel in my 94 Sentra XE with an aftermarket racing wheel.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

get a new steering wheel, remove OEM steering wheel, install new one with supplied directions. Its not that difficult. Just make sure you mark the position of the old wheel to make the new one line up. Also double check to make sure that you have the right hub adapter for your application.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> get a new steering wheel, remove OEM steering wheel, install new one with supplied directions. Its not that difficult. Just make sure you mark the position of the old wheel to make the new one line up. Also double check to make sure that you have the right hub adapter for your application.


Alright thanks.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

can someone point me in the direction of a momo hub adapter kit that would fit a 94 b13 Sentra XE with cc and airbag.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

stevensol said:


> can someone point me in the direction of a momo hub adapter kit that would fit a 94 b13 Sentra XE with cc and airbag.


Problem is most aftermarket sterring wheels don't have a place for cruise or have an airbag in them.

also if you do it make sure you unhook your battery first so your airbag doent' deploy while you're working on it.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Problem is most aftermarket sterring wheels don't have a place for cruise or have an airbag in them.
> 
> also if you do it make sure you unhook your battery first so your airbag doent' deploy while you're working on it.


Well I'm aware that aftermarket racing wheels don't have a place for those features, but sometimes, the hub is different if the wheel has cc controls or an airbag. Im getting rid of cruise control. Also, my airbag has already been deployed, which would cost about what my car's worth as of now to reset an airbag (ridiculous :thumbdwn: ) Otherwise I prob wouldn't get another wheel now. I just can't seem to find a Momo hub adapter that would fit my car. But I'm going to unplug the battery anyways so the horn doesn't short.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Grant adaptors are much cheaper as are the steering wheels. But they have alot of nice looking ones.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> Grant adaptors are much cheaper as are the steering wheels. But they have alot of nice looking ones.



Thanks, I'll look into those. :thumbup:


----------

